# My sweet girl :)



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I took Max out in a field this morning to do some basic obedience training, Skyy was enjoying the sunshine (about 100 feet away) and I thought she was asleep.

But apparently she was watching us and a couple of minutes into Max's training she decided to join 

At first I was concentrating on Max, but Skyy was following every command, it was so cute and funny at the same time 

My sweet girl is turning 2 years old tomorrow!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling Darcy is two in March..time is flying in far to fast, I just wish I could keep her as a puppy forever... :-*


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Happy second birthday to Skyy! Love to see some pics too! :


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

The morning of Skyy's 2nd birthday, Max is wearing red collar, Skyy's green


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Skyy... and many happy returns of the day!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy birthday Skyy! Hope your day is filled with lots of kisses and belly rubs.


----------

